# You know you are a horse fanatic when.......



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

You love the smell of horses and can pick it out anywhere!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Iol I was going to say. You take a deep sniff of the horse smell like it is a mans cologne.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Haha i loooooove a horses smell!


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

When.... Someone is looking for you the first place they look is in the barn lol


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

when your idea of camping is sleeping out in the barn.
when your horse goes to the vet when it looks funny, but you stumble around the barn for 3 weeks with pneumonia before finally going to a doctor.

when your house and vehicle is full of tack. (I keep most of my tack inside)

when you do laundry and you have to check your pockets for hay.

when you end up staying up all night because your horse is acting a little tiny bit funny. Like not being quite as excited to eat, or having one less manure pile than normal.*rolls eyes*

My Crazy Horse Life....


----------



## BibleGoats (Oct 22, 2013)

When you don't wash your favorite barn jacket because it smells like your baby!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

When you have more riding boots then, tennis shoes and dress shoes combined!!!! Yup I so am living proof of this!

Tall show boots, tall winter boots (two kinds), paddock boots for the farm, paddock boots for show, winter short boots for riding (3 kinds), winter show paddock boots. . . well there is more but really think I have already said enough


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Are you kidding me? I do not own tennis shoes or dress shoes of any type unless you count my show boots.


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

When you are always covered in hair and dirt.


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

When you can't help but think about horses all the time.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> Are you kidding me? I do not own tennis shoes or dress shoes of any type unless you count my show boots.


Unfortunately I do have to have a pair of tennis shoes and a few dress shoes. . . but my dress shoes appear to look like my riding boots. . . Tall black boot and tall brown boot one pair each! Then a couple flat shoe type things. I have 2 tennis shoe pairs right now because once the go to town pair gets worn out to the barn too much or worn out they become barn shoes/mowing shoes and replaced. lol

You know you are a horse fanatic when you carry a saddle, riding crop, paddock boots, riding gloves, helmet and extra clothes just in case you need to work or have a chance to ride a friend or strangers horse while out. . . 
(I did this every day back when I was training and showing lol there for awhile I would carry 3 saddles just in case  )


----------



## BibleGoats (Oct 22, 2013)

When you go to the barn to ride ,but first you must
Muck, groom, clean tack, lounge out, redress the stalls, prep hay, do hooves,'untangle manes, braid tails, fix the bridle, mix feed, get supplements ready, fix the fence, dump crap out of your boots, fix the latches, clear the pasture of stones, break low branches that might smack me off while riding, pick apples for the horses, turn off the barn light and go back inside because it's dark now.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

When the back of your mini van is full of hay...


----------



## BibleGoats (Oct 22, 2013)

When the barn is cleaner than your room.


----------

